# Rainbow Germanium GL-C6.2 vs. Audison Voce AV K6



## Flashpoint (Jan 2, 2017)

Been looking at these two sets of speakers.

Both have won the EISA European In-Car Speaker System (Audison 2010-11, Rainbow 2014-15)

Both I can get for the same price.

Any set can be powered from 75-150rms.

Which one would you pick?


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

Rainbow, obviously, has a super-great reputation. I hope to hear them, but have not yet.

I do have Voce AVK6, and I really like them, especially the smooth and clear treble. Gentle on the ears, even when loud, especially with a good amp (I use a bridged Arc XDi 600.4, with 150 rms, which I will run active with all four channels separate when I get a DSP).

Some people say Voce midbass is not strong enough for them, but I wonder if they had enough clean power, if the doors were sound-deadened, and if they were broken in. I find that they hit good and clear with 150 rms, and keep getting better, after they are broken in.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

QualitySound said:


> Rainbow, obviously, has a super-great reputation. I hope to hear them, but have not yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




U said u have the Arc bridged with 150rms? Doesn't the 600.4 bridged give you 300x2? 

But Rainbows! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

rainbow's but im biased fanboy


----------



## felix509 (Dec 17, 2006)

ANother vote for the Rainbows. ++Profi 3 way set for many years..


----------



## QualitySound (Oct 27, 2015)

MrGreen83 said:


> U said u have the Arc bridged with 150rms? Doesn't the 600.4 bridged give you 300x2?
> 
> But Rainbows!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 300x2. Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## KienPC (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm very familiar with K6, actually this is our best sell item with very good mid & smooth mid/bass.. until yesterday I tried the Germanium active 3-way .. clean, musical & accurate sure the strong points of Rainbow ... 

For my personal hobby .. Germanium has the advantage ..


----------

